# Brands you just can't get yourself to like



## Cabbage (Oct 25, 2008)

I know Zegna is considered a quality menswear maker and many people really like the stuff. And it can be fairly expensive too.

But I've gone by the place several times and each time I go, I hate the stuff even more and more. The ties are repulsive. The shirt collars are horrible. The fit (at least the stuff sold in American stores) is awful. But you have to shell out a decent amount of money. 

I know this is a matter of personal taste, and I understand that. But I just find it interesting that some looks can be loved so much by certain people and hated equally by others.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Dolce and Gabbana: don't have anything from them except a pair of briefs
Burberry: just own a pair of their plaid socks
Polo Ralph Lauren: um, some hangers!

I don't really care for these brands' images or the type of people who shop with them.


----------



## Cabbage (Oct 25, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Burberry: just own a pair of their plaid socks


I mistakenly bought a tie from there 7 years ago when I was younger and knew less than I do now about my own taste. It disgusts me to even look at it now.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Abercrombie & Fitch - never really liked them, now I just hate the brand and hate seeing people with their bags. As I shop at Gieves & Hawkes I see the A&F store when shopping at G&H. 

Went in the store a few months after opening in London - pitch black; there had so many t-shirts, only 3/4 designs but in about 10 different colours; jeans on the wall; the idiots that shop there. 

Tommy Hilfiger - was in the store on Regent Street today and they have a more conservative look this A/W but still no. 

American Apparel - cheap and crap clothing


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't regret the sock purchase. Flashy socks are more subtle than a flashy tie.

2(x)ist


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

LV for me.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Polo Ralph Lauren for me. I do have 1 of their custom slim-fit polo shirts and I like it. Outside of that, I can't stand having that damn pony on everything!!


----------



## Simon (Jun 4, 2008)

Hugo Boss
Dolce & Gabbana
Tommy Hilfiger
Giorgio Armani (suits)
Moschino
Versace
Henri Lloyd Mainstream (but yes to the Marine)


----------



## Viniator3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Armani 
Ralph Lauren 
Hugo Boss
Vineyard Vines
and most of all, Lacoste.


----------



## Cabbage (Oct 25, 2008)

Calvin Klein
Jil Sander
Prada


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Armani
Zegna
Canali
Boss
Tommy Bahama


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Armani
Versace
Hilfiger
Calvin Klein
Prada


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

OTR
RTW
MTM


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Alden


----------



## LVP (Jun 28, 2008)

Lacoste
Sean John (skip to 8:00... how can you take this guy's clothes seriously?)


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Emiliano Zapata

Saccho and Vanzetti

Vito Andolini

and anything that includes 'MOM's' in the name


----------



## GrumF14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Perhaps this is a foolish question to ask, but could we also get the reason(s) you dislike those brands?


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

+1 for Abercrombie. And Hollister. And whatever their upscale version is called. And any other offspring they may have.

Also most of the Italian fashion houses (Prada, Dior, Armani, Versace, Zegna); Ferragamo is an exception to this.

Stacy Adams. Now I'm into the range of the purely ridiculous, so I'll stop.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Get ready.......


Armani
Gucci
Prada
Zegna
Hickey Freeman
Brioni 
Lacoste
American Appearel
Hollister
Any brand commonly worn by Hollywood people
Any brand commonly worn by people considered "hip"

And many,many others.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Armani 
Hugo Boss
Lacoste
Louis Vuitton
Dolce and Gabbana
Burberry
Abercrombie & Fitch
Tommy Hilfiger 
Versace
Calvin Klein
Prada
Tommy Bahama
Ferragamo
Lucky Brand Jeans
..there are more but don't want to think about it


----------



## scubasteve (Aug 20, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren for me. I do have 1 of their custom slim-fit polo shirts and I like it. Outside of that, I can't stand having that damn pony on everything!!


that guy over on the style forums that has the Polo tattoo just cried a little


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I think any of the Italian fashion houses (Prada, Gucci, etc)... seriously, I saw a Prada pair of patent leather shoes on Bergdorf Goodman's website that was like $1000 and had a giant silver Prada logo on it.

Also, I dislike brands that sell $100+ jeans (I won't trade my Levi's), and all those preppy high school stores. I'm pretty sure Maddox sums up those places nicely on his point about Hollister: https://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=fashion


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> OTR
> RTW
> MTM


Those aren't brands, silly.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Allen Edmonds and all things shell cordovan.

"I like little baby ducks, old pick up trucks, dogs that are insane
and rain.."


----------



## prospero1b (Mar 10, 2008)

Hugo Boss
Hilfiger
Gant
Versace
Burberry
Daks
Pringle


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds and all things shell cordovan.
> 
> "I like little baby ducks, old pick up trucks, dogs that are insane
> and rain.."


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

LVP said:


> Lacoste
> Sean John (skip to 8:00... how can you take this guy's clothes seriously?)


It makes you wonder whether the audience is laughing at him or with him


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Scoundrel said:


> Dolce and Gabbana: don't have anything from them except a pair of briefs
> Burberry: just own a pair of their plaid socks
> Polo Ralph Lauren: um, some hangers!
> 
> I don't really care for these brands' images or *the type of people who shop with them.*


Quite the sweeping statement, especially when you include Polo, a brand that's probably owned by the vast majority of people.

For me:

Brioni -- Doesn't work on my skinny build, seems to be trying very hard.
Canali -- Shoulders too padded, sportcoat patterns usually too busy, too much love for the unvented coat.
Isaia -- Styling just doesn't do it for me. The models I've tried haven't fit. Maybe I haven't seen enough.
Kiton shirts -- Unattractive buttons, vastly overpriced.
Zanella -- Too full, too old man, though I must admit this is probably more a reflection of my Saks than of Zanella's full line of offerings.

Any others that aim for the "slick and conspicuously expensive" image. Huge turnoff.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

scubasteve said:


> that guy over on the style forums that has the Polo tattoo just cried a little


Epic fail


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I actually prefer being around those who wear PRL. When compared side by side, the PRL suit brings attention to my Purple Label one. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

welldressedfellow said:


>


Yeah, deal with it


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

It's dark in hollister and A&F for a reason. No chance they'd sell anything if people could see what they were buying.


----------



## Cabbage (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who hates all these brands that cost a lot but fit and look like crap.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> OTR
> RTW
> MTM


LOL!:icon_smile_big:
But you forgot OTP.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

I was going to put 'Trafalgar' but then I thought someone might take me seriously....


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Lobb. I guess it saves me a lot of money not liking them - and I've tried. They just don't look right to me once I put them on.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

misterdonuts said:


> LOL!:icon_smile_big:
> But you forgot OTP.:icon_smile_wink:


 Sorry. I'm an American. We don't have P's here. Just R's. Miles and miles and miles of R's full of P P.



Bracemaker said:


> I was going to put 'Trafalgar' but then I thought someone might take me seriously....


 Oh? Are they still in business? :devil:


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

scubasteve said:


> that guy over on the style forums that has the Polo tattoo just cried a little


Good. That's a lame tattoo.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Good Old Sledge said:


> Lobb. I guess it saves me a lot of money not liking them - and I've tried. They just don't look right to me once I put them on.


Can't believe I forgot Lobb. Their commitment to the self-conscious and gimmicky is ruining what could be some very nice shoes.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Any fake house brand, especially with Italian names (Alfani? Tasso Elba?)
Zegna - I just don't like any of it

Not really brand related, but I can't stand loafers - I was raised that shoes should have laces, otherwise it's just one degree removed from a slipper.


----------



## Owen Meany (Jul 10, 2008)

Jeez, some of you people most walk around half naked....someone needs to start a thread on what designers people "DO" like....

John


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I find it funny that a lot of people mention brands like Abercrombie and Hollister. Now I never did like Hollister but I wore Abercrombie in High School and liked it. However, if you are over the age of 20 and are wearing Abercrombie or Hollister that bugs the crap out of me. It's made for young people in my opinion. 

Other brands I dislike

Louis Vuitton
Dolce & Gabana
Tommy Hilfiger
Emporio Armani
Anything Fake


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Owen Meany said:


> Jeez, some of you people most walk around half naked....someone needs to start a thread on what designers people "DO" like....
> 
> John


I like Allen Edmonds and anything shell cordovan.


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

All the already mentioned designer stuff...
Allen Edmonds 
Burberry
jos a banks
Bogner 
Van Bommel
Boss
Gant
Lacoste
La martina


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Sorry. I'm an American. We don't have P's here. Just R's. Miles and miles and miles of R's full of P P.


I hope people at Zimmerli, Begg and Marcoliani have a sense of humour, Alex!:icon_smile_big:

A bit off-topic, but what is up with those Zimmerli boxer shorts with seams running down the middle of each butt cheek? They're truly punishing if you have to sit for any period of time, albeit I have not quite figured out whether it's worse than Hanro boxer shorts that have a seam going right in the middle so you get your crack grated.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

manuduenas said:


> All the already mentioned designer stuff...
> Allen Edmonds
> Burberry
> La martina


wow! im really surprised at all the hating some of these brands are getting!! i don't like any company where you pay more for the logo than the actual garment, such as the above mentioned Lacoste and Polo, but I don't understand what isn't to like about AE or Alden? I think if you are going to put that on your hate list, you have to give some justification.. is it the price? quality? or style?


----------



## Zafonic (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't actually hate any brand but I will mention my experience with Emporio Armani.

I've bought two suits in the past, which looked and fitted great, but sadly lacked any reasonable quality. This has put me off Armani, along with the fact that in the UK brands like Zara, Ted Baker and RiverIsland can easily match the designers while costing significantly less.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

dlion0721 said:


> Well, I find it funny that a lot of people mention brands like Abercrombie and Hollister. Now I never did like Hollister but I wore Abercrombie in High School and liked it. However, if you are over the age of 20 and are wearing Abercrombie or Hollister that bugs the crap out of me. It's made for young people in my opinion.


I agree. The fact that anyone older than a teenager would even consider A&F and Hollister is pretty bad. You might as well throw in American Eagle too.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Aside from the obvious...Hermes ties


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> I agree. The fact that anyone older than a teenager would even consider A&F and Hollister is pretty bad. You might as well throw in American Eagle too.


yes, this is my thought exactly. I was wondering why members of this forum (who I suspect are not in High School or college) are going into A&F, Hollister, etc. anyways. I don't believe that is their market crowd.

Back when I was young I hated American Eagle simply because it was cheaply made. A&F is actually pretty well made products. Jeans, Polos, etc. lasted me at least from 9th grade until I was a sophomore in college when I stopped wearing A&F.


----------



## bimmerzimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

Cole Haan. Terrible shoes. Pre-Nike they weren't so bad.

Calvin Klein. Overpriced, poorly made, cheap looking.

Kiton. Five or six grand for an off-the-rack suit? Please. What ignoramus is buying these things.

Hilfiger. Gag reflex activated.

Tommy Bahama and Dockers, brands that seem to belong together because the doofus who owns one certainly owns the other and usually pairs them together.

Kangol. Those hats should have targets on them.

Christian Dior. P. U.

Gucci. Puke-y. Poser-wear designed to be obsolete the moment you take it out the store.

Prada. Na da. See "poser-wear" descriptor above.

Thom Browne. You've had your fun, little boy. Now make some real sized clothes before the big kids kick your ears in.

bimmerzimmer


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

misterdonuts said:


> I hope people at Zimmerli, Begg and Marcoliani have a sense of humour, Alex!:icon_smile_big:
> 
> A bit off-topic, but what is up with those Zimmerli boxer shorts with seams running down the middle of each butt cheek? They're truly punishing if you have to sit for any period of time, albeit I have not quite figured out whether it's worse than Hanro boxer shorts that have a seam going right in the middle so you get your crack grated.:icon_smile_big:


That was an executive decision. We wanted to be the alternative to hemmerhoidal torture. :icon_smile:


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Very interesting, but how can you reject things, o.k. clothes, that you don't know. All brands (even the worst) have something that we can use, but you must use it well. As I noticed, the main problem is not a brand, but lack of taste (not all people can combine clothes, materials, patterns correctly). Not brands, but good taste is basic. Oh and correct sizes. No offence Kitonbrioni, but this is about you.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Yeah, deal with it


Do I smell a mini feud brewing?:devil:


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

video2 said:


> As I noticed, the main problem is not a brand, but lack of taste (not all people can combine clothes, materials, patterns correctly). Not brands, but good taste is basic.


I agree. Polo Ralph Lauren seems to attract those type of people like moths to a flame. In my mind, that brand has become associated with those kind of people!  

But yeah, it's not always all about quality.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

welldressedfellow said:


> Do I smell a mini feud brewing?:devil:


Yes, you may use your socks as puppets to act it out.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Yes, you may use your socks as puppets to act it out.


I would be all to happy to meet you in the Interchage!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Anytime, any place kid


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Anytime, any place kid


Bring it on!


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Anytime, any place kid


Good grief man learn to take a joke.............


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Hmmm!

Is the well dressed fellow a scoundrel?

Or is the scoundrel a well dressed fellow?

Verily we shall see ...

Pistols at Sunday Noon; Bergdorf men's main floor.

Or have at it right here with your trusty sword pens. The Sartorial World awaits with baited breath!


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Hmmm!
> 
> Is the well dressed fellow a scoundrel?
> 
> ...


Ha ha.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

:icon_peaceplease: Let's just say that we both contributed to this and put it behind us.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Scoundrel said:


> Anytime, any place kid





welldressedfellow said:


> Bring it on!





Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Hmmm!
> 
> Is the well dressed fellow a scoundrel?
> 
> ...





welldressedfellow said:


> :icon_peaceplease: Let's just say that we both contributed to this and put it behind us.


Damn, what a disappointment! It looked like we were getting ready to slap leather (doesn't it just make one tingle to think about it?) and now...nothing.  BTW, Durango Leather makes some fine holsters and gun-belts!


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

_Brands I just can't get myself to like?_
For me - all brands. I will be a walking advertisement for no one.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Probably a lot of what people have already said. I deliberately haven't read any replies so as not to be influenced:

Lacoste
Polo/Ralph Lauren
Hackett
Burberry
Abercrombie & whatever it is...
Pringle
Tommy Hilfiger (spelling?)
Levis
Stone Island

And probably many others.


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Probably a lot of what people have already said. I deliberately haven't read any replies so as not to be influenced:
> 
> Lacoste
> Polo/Ralph Lauren
> ...


I really am curious about this Abercrombie & Fitch stuff. Do you not like to see people wearing brands like Abercrombie or do you personally not like to wear their clothes?


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

I have to admit I have a lot of designer clothing from my days at Marshall Field's, and it's taught me something we all know, the stuff is way overpriced. Unless you can line up clearance with a special sale, a coupon, and an employee discount it's not worth it. On top of that I strongly dislike

Armani - it's way to cheaply made
Zegna off the rack is just way too expensive
all the abercrombie, hollister, american eagle, etc. stores that have created brands out of cheap casual clothing, and encouraged the growing casual nature of our society
Louis V. and Gucci, the commercial brand, the expense, and so many fakes just make it all look cheap
UGGS - seriously, they are the dumbest, ugliest things ever
Crocs- the second dumbest, ugliest thing


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

welldressedfellow said:


> Ha ha.





welldressedfellow said:


> :icon_peaceplease: Let's just say that we both contributed to this and put it behind us.


You know ... it is mealy-mouthed back-pedaling politically correct platitudes such as these which have taken all the thrill and excitement out of moderating round here.

Perhaps we need a new forum: Fashions for Mice.

Multiple choice - Please check one:

[ ] Sarcastic [ ] Serious [ ] WTF

Here are a few clues:

 :devil: :icon_headagainstwal

:crazy:​


----------



## LVP (Jun 28, 2008)

dlion0721 said:


> I really am curious about this Abercrombie & Fitch stuff. Do you not like to see people wearing brands like Abercrombie or do you personally not like to wear their clothes?


I have trouble trusting a product when I am bombarded by loud music and strong perfume/cologne when I walk into a poorly lit cave that they call a store. I get a strong impression that they are trying to distract me from the actual product in every way possible.


----------



## Cabbage (Oct 25, 2008)

omanae said:


> UGGS - seriously, they are the dumbest, ugliest things ever
> Crocs- the second dumbest, ugliest thing


Agree completely.


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

LVP said:


> I have trouble trusting a product when I am bombarded by loud music and strong perfume/cologne when I walk into a poorly lit cave that they call a store. I get a strong impression that they are trying to distract me from the actual product in every way possible.


Well, no I just don't think that you are their target crowd (maybe I don't know how old you are). I laugh that people on here who know so much about clothes don't realize what market Abercrombie is for. It's for young people (my opinion below 20-22).


----------



## LVP (Jun 28, 2008)

dlion0721 said:


> Well, no I just don't think that you are their target crowd (maybe I don't know how old you are). I laugh that people on here who know so much about clothes don't realize what market Abercrombie is for. It's for young people (my opinion below 20-22).


I _am _close to your estimated target and he felt the same way when I was definitely within it. I agree that the majority of young people are not looking for the same things that I am in an article of clothing. Apparently AF is doing a good job of supplying those qualities based on the their popularity, but that doesn't mean I have to like it :icon_smile_big:


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> You know ... it is mealy-mouthed back-pedaling politically correct platitudes such as these which have taken all the thrill and excitement out of moderating round here.
> 
> Perhaps we need a new forum: Fashions for Mice.
> 
> ...


Do forgive my civilized ways.........


----------



## GrumF14 (Aug 25, 2008)

In April, I accompanied a friend to Abercrombie, and the music drove me insane-- I had just turned 22. Even prior to that, any time I walked by one of those stores, I was turned off by it-- much the way the Old Navy ads turned me off when Old Navy first became big. It didn't help that it was during the "let me plaster the company name huge on our clothing" stage of "fashion". In the end, years later, I purchased an Old Navy peacoat-- but to this day, that's it still.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

welldressedfellow said:


> :icon_peaceplease: Let's just say that we both contributed to this and put it behind us.





welldressedfellow said:


> Do forgive my civilized ways.........


 No. Had you offered a "mea culpa" I would certainly have done so. But whining for "peace" whilst at the same time placing blame on your oppponent demonstrates not civility but arrogance. Either admit fault and give Scoundrel his due ... or fight the good fight.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> No. Had you offered a "mea culpa" I would certainly have done so. But whining for "peace" whilst at the same time placing blame on your oppponent demonstrates not civility but arrogance. Either admit fault and give Scoundrel his due ... or fight the good fight.


I said we were equally at fault.And you,as a moderator,should not be encouraging this.If I need to accept all blame for this,than so be it.I am at fault.Happy?I refuse however,to apologize to Scoundrel,as he is the one who owes me an apology.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> You know ... it is mealy-mouthed back-pedaling politically correct platitudes such as these which have taken all the thrill and excitement out of moderating round here.
> 
> Perhaps we need a new forum: Fashions for Mice.
> 
> ...


No offense intended but, Kabbaz; 
put one of your socks in it!   (I'm feeling so conflicted!)


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

dlion0721 said:


> Well, no I just don't think that you are their target crowd (maybe I don't know how old you are). I laugh that people on here who know so much about clothes don't realize what market Abercrombie is for. It's for young people (my opinion below 20-22).


Vintage A&F is a different story.

Prominent figures who patronized the company in its excursion goods days include Teddy Roosevel, Amelia Earhart,[9][10] Greta Garbo,[9] Katharine Hepburn,[9] Clark Gable,[9] John Steinbeck,[11] Ernest Hemingway (who bought the gun he used to commit suicide at Abercrombie & Fitch Co.),[12]John F. Kennedy,[12] Ernest Shackleton,[13] and Dwight Eisenhower. [12]


Here's a nice A&F shooting jacket that I could see wearing.


----------



## BigCarrot (May 30, 2008)

Hilfiger and Versace


----------



## stant62 (Aug 6, 2008)

Gucci... The name in itself sounds way too feminine for my tastes.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Abercrombie & Fitch disgusts me. I also can't get myself to like Thomas Pink shirts, but this is most likely caused by a crazy salesman that followed me into other stores asking me if I wanted the shirts that I tried on. I told him many times that I didn't want them and the shirt tails were too long, but he was persistant and followed me into two other stores after that....eventually he got the picture.


----------



## Wyvern1138 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Confessions*

I'm going to go against the grain here and admit that I like Abercrombie & Fitch. Abercombie was _the_ brand when I was in college, and I've always retained a soft spot for it. Most of their clothes would look riducilous on me now, but I have bought cargo shorts there on occassion. I don't mind Hollister. Ruehl rubs me the wrong way. Maybe its the Greenwich Village theme of the marketing.

As to other companies that sell similar looks, I'll also confess that I like Jack Wills, and I don't dislike American Eagle or Aeropostale.

Outside of that genre, I have mixed feelings about Ralph. It's far too common, but I do like a lot of the elements of look. I like going in the store. It's what my apartment would look like if I had an unlimited budget and no self restraint.

I'm not a big fan of the big name Italian brands, and just in terms of company image, Armani in particular. It makes me think of '80s yuppies, no matter what their current lines look like.

I don't really like Hugo Boss, although I don't really have a reason. Again something just rubs me the wrong way.

I'm a little turned off by many brands that are closely associated with New York City, even though many of my favorites originated there. Go figure.


----------



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

*Just a small correction*



Zafonic said:


> I don't actually hate any brand but I will mention my experience with Emporio Armani.
> 
> I've bought two suits in the past, which looked and fitted great, but sadly lacked any reasonable quality. This has put me off Armani, along with the fact that in the UK brands like Zara, Ted Baker and RiverIsland can easily match the designers while costing significantly less.


Zara is from Spain, specifically Galicia. And for the price the do beat AX.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Did anyone say THOMAS PINK yet?

I haven't thoroughly digested the lack of appeal, thus I can't regurgitate, but it really turns me off 99% of the time.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Any brand that relies on obnoxious and gaudy logos to make their stuff appealing to brand whores. e.g. LV, Prada, Versace, D&G, Zegna, Dior, YSL, Calvin Klein, Gucci, Emporio Armani, Paul Smith, Brioni, Ralph Lauren Polo, Evisu, Kappa, Nike and Adidas to name a few,


----------



## 68chevy (Oct 20, 2007)

Tony Lama.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Eden Park...They have a Rugby theme. Quite honestly, I have yet to meet a rugby player that wasn't off in the head in some manner. In fact, now that I think about it, most have them were childish and tended to be cocky.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Hm. Zegna has some high quality stuff. If you don't like Lacoste, you must never wear tennis shirts. Since they make the original...


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

Brooks Brothers


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ :icon_hailthee:

It's been hashed over many times,...In fact it's been more like this:deadhorse-a: 

In my heart I realize that Brooks has done what they have had to do to stay in business. Brooks Brothers was one of my first loves in classic men's clothing but in order to stay viable in the marketplace they've had to offer much more trendy clothing.

So I'll still pick up a tie or shirt at sales now and then but they're no longer my "Go to" store for wardrobe staples.


----------



## Enolasfinest (Dec 8, 2011)

J. Crew for the following reasons:

The clothes look terrible; and
Jenna Lyons is a moron (an ugly moron).


----------



## Enolasfinest (Dec 8, 2011)

On this line of thinking . . . has anyone noticed similarities between the current Brooks Brothers catalogs and J. Crew. It seems as though this year in particular, one could go unnoticed by taking items from the current BB catalog and selling them under a J. Crew label.

I still love Brooks Brothers, but the trendy J. Crew look-a-like image is irritating.



127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ :icon_hailthee:
> 
> It's been hashed over many times,...In fact it's been more like this:deadhorse-a:
> 
> ...


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Enolasfinest said:


> J. Crew for the following reasons:
> 
> The clothes look terrible; and
> Jenna Lyons is a moron (an ugly moron).


The poster doth protest too much, methinks...


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

What a completely moronic post.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Enolasfinest said:


> J. Crew for the following reasons:
> 
> The clothes look terrible; and
> Jenna Lyons is a moron (an ugly moron).


What the hell do her looks have to do with her business strategy? Get real!


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

justonemore said:


> Eden Park...They have a Rugby theme. Quite honestly, I have yet to meet a rugby player that wasn't off in the head in some manner. In fact, now that I think about it, most have them were childish and tended to be cocky.


This post is just as moronic as the J. Crew post.


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

omanae said:


> UGGS - seriously, they are the dumbest, ugliest things ever
> Crocs- the second dumbest, ugliest thing


i agree, no grown up should be caught dead wearing uggs and or crocs. however, toddlers should get a pass. crocs are easy for kids to put on, inexpensive, and can be machine washed. 
i can't believe im defending uggs too; but if you really love your 4 year old daughter, you may be fooled into believing pink uggs can work, in the cold, at amusement parks.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Crocs as beach sandals will get a pass from me, but they have no other place I can think of. Uggs are aptly named.



Jovan said:


> What the hell do her looks have to do with her business strategy? Get real!


Yes, it's her recently publicized _character_ that should be the basis of criticism.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

Polo products which display the pony logo. Suitable only for the blow-out rack at Marshall's or Ross Dress for Less.

(At least the Faconnable tag is usually easy to remove, except the style that is stitched into the pocket stitching. I ask the store tailor to remove that type.)


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

i think it would be boring if everyone wore what i like to wear. (brooks brothers shirts, harris tweed, dark denim, and alden shells). i think people that wear what i consider to be ugly, (ed hardy, hurley, oversized clothing, etc, etc, etc), help me look good. thier mistakes help me look good. if the masses wore what i like to wear i would look for something else to wear. i care about clothing and i want my look to be unique. 
that's whats interesting about style, ed hardy fans look at me and think i dress like an old dork. and aaac trads would tear my look apart for wearing jeans almost every day. 
i'm also sure my wardrobe would be different if i had a different: job, income, girlfriend, closet space, weather limitations, hobies, weight...


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

If you still like Brooks Brothers and you've grown sick of J.Crew just wait awhile longer. It's my assertion that Brooks Brothers will continue to go the way of J.Crew,....



Enolasfinest said:


> On this line of thinking . . . has anyone noticed similarities between the current Brooks Brothers catalogs and J. Crew. It seems as though this year in particular, one could go unnoticed by taking items from the current BB catalog and selling them under a J. Crew label.
> 
> I still love Brooks Brothers, but the trendy J. Crew look-a-like image is irritating.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

In all fairness he also says he thinks shes a moron,...



Jovan said:


> What the hell do her looks have to do with her business strategy? Get real!


----------



## Enolasfinest (Dec 8, 2011)

I think you are right on this . . . that Brooks will continue to descend to the level of J. Crew. I wish it were not the case.



127.72 MHz said:


> If you still like Brooks Brothers and you've grown sick of J.Crew just wait awhile longer. It's my assertion that Brooks Brothers will continue to go the way of J.Crew,....


----------



## Enolasfinest (Dec 8, 2011)

Jovan said:


> What the hell do her looks have to do with her business strategy? Get real!


Her looks are merely peripheral. Let me find, perhaps the most unflattering eye glasses possible, and then I'll flaunt them because I'm Jenna Lyons!

She is a moron due to what comes out of her mouth.






Oh yea, and the whole "paint my son's toenails pink" thing. https://latimesblogs.latimes.com/al...y.html?cid=6a00d8341c630a53ef01538dd893a7970b 
Another example of why shes an attention-seeking idiot. I feel bad for her son.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dandy said:


> wow! im really surprised at all the hating some of these brands are getting!! i don't like any company where you pay more for the logo than the actual garment, such as the above mentioned Lacoste and Polo, but I don't understand what isn't to like about AE or _*Alden*_? I think if you are going to put that on your hate list, you have to give some justification.. is it the price? quality? or style?


One could argue that the fact the Alden produces 90% of their most desirable shoes on the very nonstandard Barrie last would be a good reason to dislike them.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ I've spent $1500.- to $2000.- trying to find a fit in the Barrie last. (To no avail)

I've felt your pain!


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ I've spent $1500.- to $2000.- trying to find a fit in the Barrie last. (To no avail)
> 
> I've felt your pain!


Me too. The worst thing is that I got married in a pair of Barrie lasted shoes. I'll never get rid of them, but I'll never give them the wear they deserve.

There seems to be a somewhat large, silent group of people for whom the Barrie last is a ridiculous fit. I wish more people would talk about it. I suspect that the Barrie works great for people with a particular foot shape. For everyone else, I think it works in that you can stick your foot in and walk around.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I just can't get myself to like Allen Edmonds, mostly because of the 360-degree welting. It's fine on a casual shoe like a Norwegian or perhaps a full brogue, but I don't want an oxford with that. I'm also not a fan of a lot of shoes that are ruined by odd perforation patterns.


----------



## irrationaloptomist (Jul 12, 2011)

Seems to be that Armani is the most ‘hated’ brand out of this thread, followed by a tie between Prada and Versace, then a tie between Lacoste and Zegna
Here are all the 'hated' brands listed so far.


2(x)ist
Abercrombie & Fitch
Adidas 
Alden 
Alfani
Allen Edmonds
American Apparel
American Eagle
Bogner
Brioni
Brooks Brothers 
Burberry
Calvin Klein
Canali
Christian Dior
Cole Haan
Crocs
D&G/Dolce and Gabbana
Daks
Dior
Dockers
Ed Hardy
Eden Park
Emiliano Zapata
Emporio Armani
Evisu
Ferragamo
Gant
Giorgio Armani
Gucci
Hackett
Henri Lloyd
Hickey Freeman
Hollister
Hugo Boss
Hurley
Isaia
J. Crew
Jil Sander
Jos A Banks
Kangol
Kappa
Kiton
La martina 
Lacoste
Levis
Louis Vuitton
Lucky Brand Jeans
Moschino
Nike
Paul Smith
Polo Ralph Lauren
Prada 
Pringle 
Saccho and Vanzetti
Sean John
Stacy Adams
Stone Island
Tasso Elba
Thom Browne
Thomas Pink 
Tommy Bahama 
Tommy Hilfiger
Tony Lama
UGGS
Van Bommel
Versace
Vineyard Vines
Vito Andolini
YSL
Zanella
Zegna


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

How sad so many once proud brands have fallen from grace.
I still regularly wear a Burberry trench coat that I bought 30 years ago - a wonderful raincoat, I have a couple of excellent decoy ducks I bought at Abercrombie & Fitch a looong time ago, wouldn't touch either firm's product now. 

In defence of a few of the other brands on the list, I purchased a great Scottish cashmere turtleneck from Brooks Brothers recently, and a pair of Alden cordovan LHS in cigar from an on-line vendor, pleased with the quality and fit of both items - and the service at BB was outstanding.
I continue to have lots of luck with Hickey Freeman MTM suits/overcoats and favor JCrew 'classic' khakis to Bill's M3s for knocking about in - they're cheaper too - though must confess to preferring Bill's for dressier casual occasions.

I share the general dislike of all the other 'hated' brands though.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

Is Armani "hated"? I thought it was Emporio that was hated. Oh well.

Nothing OTR fits me as well as Armani's suit coats and sport coats. I buy a new Armani navy odd jacket about once every ten years, and I wear the hell out of them, shoved into overhead bins, slept on, and they shake off wrinkles and drape beautifully.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

PTB in San Diego said:


> Is Armani "hated"? I thought it was Emporio that was hated. Oh well.
> 
> Nothing OTR fits me as well as Armani's suit coats and sport coats. I buy a new Armani navy odd jacket about once every ten years, and I wear the hell out of them, shoved into overhead bins, slept on, and they shake off wrinkles and drape beautifully.


Not much a fan of Armani. They do have some nice things, like 1-button suits, and they've come a long way from the ugly clothes they made in the 80s and 90s. But I just think of the terrible things they used to make, when they were at the height of their popularity.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

We must have shopped in different stores or maybe looked at different lines. "Collezione" pieces have appealed to me for as long as I've been wearing nicer clothes.

Chacun à son goût.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I can add a couple of names to the big list. Nordstrom's was an icon of my youth, and I have enjoyed good service and products at their stores over the years - until I visited their outlet in Cherry Creek in Denver. On three occasions over several months, the service was non-existent, dismissive and even distainful. Nordstrom's own brand or anything sold by them -- nevermore. At the risk of enraging the Trads, my second never again brand is Barbour. The traditional waxed jackets are heavy, smelly and useless in the mountains, where I live. The modern waterproof fabric is good enough, but sizing from one style to another is inconsistent. I have a small that fits and a large that also fits. At Barbour's level of self-love, their act should be together.


----------



## the shoe guy (Dec 7, 2011)

Robert Talbott - I love it!
Ike Behar - Hate it!
Zenella - Love it!
Johnston & Murphy - Hate it to death!!
Alden - Love it!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

irrationaloptomist said:


> Seems to be that Armani is the most 'hated' brand out of this thread, followed by a tie between Prada and Versace, then a tie between Lacoste and Zegna
> Here are all the 'hated' brands listed so far.
> ...........
> 
> Zegna


Alas, I must really be out of touch, for I find myself continuing to be a fan of many vendors on that list! :crazy:


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I 2nd the negative vote for Alden shoes.
Had one pair...gave them away....


----------



## irrationaloptomist (Jul 12, 2011)

PTB in San Diego said:


> Is Armani "hated"? I thought it was Emporio that was hated.


I just compiled all of the responses. Many people posted they disliked 'Armani'. I took that as an umbrella term for all the sub-brands of the actual company Giorgio Armani. As far as the word hated goes, I took that from peoples comments to brands in the list. It could say dislike instead


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Busterdog said:


> How sad so many once proud brands have fallen from grace.
> I still regularly wear a Burberry trench coat that I bought 30 years ago - a wonderful raincoat, I have a couple of excellent decoy ducks I bought at Abercrombie & Fitch a looong time ago, wouldn't touch either firm's product now.


Thing is, I'd never heard of some of those brands until about 2-3 years ago, when two things happened:

1) Living in China, with the brand whoring and rampant counterfeiting.
2) Joined a couple of clothing forums, AAAC and SF.

I'd never heard of brands like Paul Smith, Zegna and Ferragamo. Burberry I'd only heard of because of chavs in the UK. Brioni I came aware of because of the 007 suit sponsoring. I suppose Armani was once a noble brand, until they got greedy and started with the Emporio stuff.

No doubt many of these makes still do their niche, high-end haute couture lines, with no in your face logos and branding on them. But that's not what most people wear or is available to them.


----------



## joycefandrell (Nov 26, 2011)

Burberry! I hate their plaid clothing


----------



## the shoe guy (Dec 7, 2011)

donk93953 said:


> I 2nd the negative vote for Alden shoes.
> Had one pair...gave them away....


Yes Alden is not for everyone.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

joycefandrell said:


> Burberry! I hate their plaid clothing












Think with Burberry they've really cut back on the Nova Check. It caused them such an image problem in the UK a few years ago, with it being associated with chavs and yob culture.

I actually had a look around a real Burberry store in Beijing a couple of weeks ago, Nova Check didn't appear to have much of a presence, seemed to be limited to raincoat linings and handbags. Their _charging knight _logo though, that was everywhere. So I think they're pushing the logo now rather than the plaid.

One will see a heck of a lot of Nova Check in China though, but it's nearly always knock-off. I'm quite sure Burberry don't make wheelchairs and prosthetic limbs.

...that expensive looking Sony camera is real...unlike his sweater.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If he can afford a Sony camera that costs at least a thousand, why have a "Bubeuly" sweater? That's less convincing than a "Bolex".


----------



## Enolasfinest (Dec 8, 2011)

MikeDT said:


> Think with Burberry they've really cut back on the Nova Check. It caused them such an image problem in the UK a few years ago, with it being associated with chavs and yob culture.


I can't stop laughing from this photo. So true . . . (it's a shame really.)


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Jovan said:


> If he can afford a Sony camera that costs at least a thousand,


Actually the camera wasn't his, it belongs to the school. School is quite rich, teachers can be rather poor in China.



Jovan said:


> why have a "Bubeuly" sweater? That's less convincing than a "Bolex".


He's a maths teacher, he wouldn't realise the spelling was wrong. Probably the only person who even noticed it, was me. BTW "Bubeuly" is basically how the Chinese pronounce Burberry. Burberry in pinyin is Ba bǎo lì (巴宝莉).

I remember last term, one of the English teachers was wearing an oversized t-shirt in class with the wording "NEW YORK CITI FASON WEK" on it. :teacha:










As long as the logo is there, that's good enough...

Thing is, most people here do not speak or read English(or Italian) at all, perhaps just hello and goodbye. If there was a spelling mistake in some Chinese text, I probably wouldn't notice it.

A fake Disney toddler's t-shirt..

..from engrish.com.


----------

